# Assessing my Australian PhD degree



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi. I am doing my PhD in one the Australian universities and in Environment. I have a bachelor and a master degree In Agricultural Engineering and going to apply for permanent residency with my PhD degree. However I am not sure if Engineers Australia will assess my PhD degree and an Environmental Engineering degree. I do not want to go through VETASSESS as Environmentsl Scientist is not in the SOL list and also I do not have any job experirnce eithet from my previous studies and PhD ones. I would very much appreciate if you let me know if you have any information or have experirnced the same situation.
Thank you


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

An Australian degree does not have to be assessed by EA/VETASSESS. You can just claim points for it, even if it's not related to your nominated occupation .


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello there, 
Thank you very much for your answer. Are you sure? Good news hey. 
So I can apply for example under Environmental Engineering category and then just attach my certificate? For Vetassess I am quite sure we need to assess even our Australian degree. A lawyer told me this.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Seva, 

well, there are two aspects to this: 

*1.) Education points:* You can get up to 20 points for your highest educational qualification. To quote from the 189 visa page, Points Test tab: 



> To receive 20 points for a Doctorate you _must have met the requirements for an award of doctorate by an Australian educational institution_ or the _award of a Doctorate_, by another educational institution, that is _comparable to a Doctorate at Australian standards_.
> 
> A Doctorate generally comprises more than 4 years of study, involving extensive research, coursework, exams and the writing of a thesis/dissertation.


VETASSESS or EA will provide an opinion on the AQF equivalence of overseas degrees. If you have an Australian degree, you do of course not have to get an opinion on its equivalence to an Australian degree . I'm assuming your course was registered with CRICOS. 

*2.) Skills Assessment:* To get a positive skills assessment you usually need a certain qualification (e.g. bachelor degree) and sometimes work experience post-degree. Around 5 years of work experience can often substitute for a formal qualification. Each authority (EA, VETASSESS, ACS) has different requirements, so you have to read their guidelines carefully. You should definitely send in your transcripts/degree certificates for qualifications that are (at least partially) related to the nominated occupation, even if you completed them in Australia. You can decide to get assessed in _Agricultural Engineering_ (based on your bachelor/master - which should be enough) via EA and still claim points for your (not closely related) PhD. EA has no requirement that you need work experience, so I'd say that's definitely the way to go. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi Monica, 
Thanks for the detailed information. I would appreciate if you give some mire information regarding my bellow questions:
As I mentionwd before I am doing my PhD in Environment and planning to apply through Environmental Research Scientist which is in CSOL list. Do I need to send my degree to VETASSES for confirming me as an Environmental Research Scientist? If yes , do I need to provide 5 years job experience ( this does not make sence!)? 
Thank you very much for your help


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Seva, 

yes, if you want to get assessed as _Environmental Research Scientist_ they need to see evidence of your qualifications in that area. Since your bachelor/master is in Agricultural Engineering and - I assume - not closely related, you have to submit your PhD transcript and certificate as evidence of your education. Note that VETASSESS requires applicants to have _*at least one year of employment experience* obtained in the last five years which is highly relevant to your nominated occupation_ if you want to apply for a 189/190/489 visa. For a _Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) visa_ you don't need any work experience. Sometimes work experience during your PhD is accepted but only if you were paid (= not a scholarship). Source: VETASSESS Application Process

"5+ years of experience" are not required in your case. That only applies to people with no formal qualification, that is who have no degree/bachelor/master/PhD in the nominated occupation. You have a bachelor/master in Agricultural Engineering and a PhD in Environmental Engineering, so you are well positioned for assessment. 

Why don't you get assessment as _Agricultural Engineer_? EA has no min. work experience requirement and you have both a bachelor and master degree in that domain.


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi Monika, 
I called Engineers Australia and they told me as my Agricultural Engineering degree has been on the fiekds more related to plant than construction or building stuff my degree probably will not be assessed as an Engineering degree


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

What about 311111 - Agricultural Technician or Unit Group 2341 - Agricultural and Forestry Scientists? They are also assessed by VETASSESS, so you'd need 1 year of work experience as well. Did you start your PhD directly after the master or did you work for a while? Otherwise it looks like you may have to take a detour via a temporary graduate (subclass 485) visa before you can apply for a permanent visa...


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

Nope unfortunatelly I don't have any job experiences even for a year. I thought I can use my Australian degree for getting PR without having it assessed. I called VETASSES today but couldn't talk to anyone. Will let you know the result


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

I talked to Vetassess. Having one year job experience is a general law and even Australian PhD graduates need to have that one to 5 year post qualification job experience.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Seva, 

that's too bad. In that case a recent graduate visa seems to be the best option. Or you could use the opportunity to go for a post-doc in another country, apply for skills assessment and PR after one year of work experience and then move back...


----------



## Satyant (Aug 12, 2018)

espresso said:


> An Australian degree does not have to be assessed by EA/VETASSESS. You can just claim points for it, even if it's not related to your nominated occupation .


Is this rule still applies for 2018? I have the same case.
I have a positive assessment from Vetassess and just got my PhD from an Australian uni.

Can I claim my Aus PhD directly in Skillselect without going through go Vetassess again?

Cheers,


----------



## MarcelaO (7 mo ago)

espresso said:


> Hi Seva,
> 
> yes, if you want to get assessed as _Environmental Research Scientist_ they need to see evidence of your qualifications in that area. Since your bachelor/master is in Agricultural Engineering and - I assume - not closely related, you have to submit your PhD transcript and certificate as evidence of your education. Note that VETASSESS requires applicants to have _*at least one year of employment experience* obtained in the last five years which is highly relevant to your nominated occupation_ if you want to apply for a 189/190/489 visa. For a _Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) visa_ you don't need any work experience. Sometimes work experience during your PhD is accepted but only if you were paid (= not a scholarship). Source: VETASSESS Application Process
> 
> ...



Hi,

Are you sure about this please: "5+ years of experience" are not required in your case. That only applies to people with no formal qualification, that is who have no degree/bachelor/master/PhD in the nominated occupation. You have a bachelor/master in Agricultural Engineering and a PhD in Environmental Engineering, so you are well positioned for assessment."

Thank you very much


----------

